# okay now seriously i give up



## shannonfbc (Jan 7, 2013)

Have taken 7 immodium on a bart diet all day again today standing in kitchen decide okay 1 cup of tea should be okay.... as I am standing there making tea I feel something warm..... I soiled my self no cramp no urgency no warning of any kind..... I swear I am slowly losing it that is so damn embarrassing. So know I suppose I just write it in my diary and suck it up butttercup..... this is ridiculous its not getting better if anything its getting worse now..... being told nothing else can be done until see specialist and get scope and that's still like a month and half away and that just appt not even actual scope.... its been going on since november 25 all day everyday is that even possible for ibs or am I right and there is something bad wrong with me............................... sorry for rant just really upset and frustrated


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes an all starch all the time diet (and applesauce and bananas don't do much to alter the all starch diet) can cause more diarrhea in someone than IBS-D than it solves.

It is good for short term diarrhea when you are coming up from an all clear liquid diet to start the transistion back to solid food.

Have you tried a low starch diet for a few days. Just some lean chicken or fish either boiled/steamed/or baked with some well cooked easily tolerated veggies (see the low fodmap diet list).

There was a clinical trial of a very low carb diet like what I described and it really seemed to help some people with IBS-D

IBS can be this bad, are your blood tests normal? Have you been tested for celiac disease? Have you been tested for C. Diff?

Double check they are doing biopsies on the colonoscopy.

Have you tried the Calcium Carbonate 3X a day (300-600 mgs a day) with the immodium?


----------



## shannonfbc (Jan 7, 2013)

my blood work is fine my electrolites were a little out of whack but undercontrol now all stool samples clear the c. Diff didn't come back from lab???? Re did 2 days ago along with recheck on bacteria and ova parasites just to be sure see gastro feb 15th as md wants gastro.... its so bad my doctors appts take long as I keep ending up on his toilet for bouts didn't know this was humanely possible where the heck does it all come from


----------



## M11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Shannon,

First of all, if you are stressing out, it will make it worse, so relax (I know, that's hard to do in such situation, but at least, you are at home and not in a crowded metro . Well seriously, I totally sympathise with you, just this morning I had to stop twice on the way to work (and I have only 3 metro station to do...)

Other thing, since I got IBS, each time I drink hot beverage, I got a need to go very quick after, maybe you are in the same situation. Also, not eating is not the solution, if the reason is that your guts produce too much acid, not having food in them will just make it worse, so try to eat, maybe focus on more solid food or bananas.


----------



## shannonfbc (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't have celiac.... doctor had me add metamucil 2 days ago haven't tried calcium but I will go get it tommorrow its worth a try cause I can't. Live like this its insane doctor just has me on immodium and metamucil has me booked off until feb 16th when I see gastro said okay to try bart diet my aunt suggested for a few days to see if it helps handed me a list of foods to avoid as possible irritants that he printed from some website apologized that he can't help anymore he did seem genuinely sorry and sent me on my way...... I balled my eyes out feb 15th is so far away.... now today soiling with no warning just set me over the edge its not the first time but I had no warning at all which is worse.... I know I am rambling and upset this is soooo bad its interferring with my ability to function and making even taking care of my kids so much more difficult especially my little guy as he is still only 15 months and has special needs....... will try the calcium and low carb diet and see if that helps....... still can't belive its "ok" to have d this long and even from now to the 15th next month this is insane..... sorry again for ranting


----------



## canterbury03 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sorry you are suffering so continuously. I can't imagine dealing with this with little ones. Mine isn't as severe but the thing that helped me the most is digestive enzymes - I buy Digestive health by Core Health products which I saw on another posting. I also take a good quality probotic and I'm starting calcium. Also I just ordered alkaline drops and may try peppermint drops for spasms. I sure hope you get some relief soon. I will send healing thought you way.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I recommend codeine phosphate as a last resort for somebody in your situation. I use it every day with imodium to help me control my diarrhoea. 
Don't let your doctor give you all the scare stories about codeine as they are perfectly safe in the hands of normal people,its addicts who abuse the drug.
I take 8 a day and my specialist,who is a professor who sees hundreds of ibs patients,says its not unusual for my dose with sufferers.

They aren't a cure but they will help control things.

Give them a try. It may take a day or two but hang in there and start with a low dose and see how they go.


----------



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel for you. Liquid diet is the best for a couple days when you can't keep anything in. My Godsend has been some supplements I ordered after reading the Hormone Diet by Natasha Turner. Some for the anxiety caused by these issues and some for specifically, stomach issues. Definitely get calcium and take each time before eat a meal. And probiotics in the morning and at night. The one supplement I highly recommend is Pure Encapsulations GI Fortify. Got it off of Amazon. It helped me out my first time after drinking it. You also want to make sure you don't eat like crap. That only makes it worse. Good luck! I was where you are, well almost. And I am back in the game now. Do your research. This forum has been the best thing for me to pick up ideas. And the book I mentioned above.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

For fecal incontinence, there is an exercise you can do. It's like the kegels, but for the anal sphincter. You squeeze 10 seconds, release, squeeze 10 seconds, release and do maybe 15 repetitions 5 or so times per day. No one can tell you're doing them, so easy to do anywhere. Once you get the right muscle to squeeze, it's easy to perform. This is supposed to get the muscle in shape--w/ D all the time, the muscle gets weak and loose. This has worked for me, haven't had an episode in years (used to wake up in a mess, yuck!).


----------



## M11 (Jan 9, 2013)

that's a good one, worth trying, definitely. I'll start tomorrow. Thanks for the tip


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

A BART diet is terrible for many people with IBS. Apples and applesauce are about the worst thing I could eat. They are very high in fructose, and they make me extremely sick. I also can't eat more than half of a banana a day. Wheat is fructans, and avoided on low FODMAPs.

Try a low FODMAPs diet instead of the BART diet and see if that makes a difference. If you want to go extra careful, try boiling a chicken and eating that and the broth it creates. Don't add any veggies to it. You can also eat rice. If you want to try a full low FODMAPs diet, I use this checklist pretty often.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you tried a low starch diet for a few days. Just some lean chicken or fish either boiled/steamed/or baked with some well cooked easily tolerated veggies (see the low fodmap diet list).
> 
> There was a clinical trial of a very low carb diet like what I described and it really seemed to help some people with IBS-D


Do you have by any chance a pointer to that clinical trial that you mention. I'd be very interested. I tried a fish and meat diet for some weeks. It didn't stop my worst symptom, which is abdominal pain.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jaumeb

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2693479/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

BA posted the one I was thinking of.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

BQ posted this somewhere and its actually pretty similar to what I do with myself but just with diet I dont use drugs and I have no symptoms when I stick to it, but remember a little slip can cause me 4/5 days of pain so in my experience it's you vs you (and everybody who says you should eat this and that and you will be fine anyway (you wont))

http://www.webmd.com/ibs/treating-diarrhea

here is my food log with everything I can eat or cant eat http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pointer of the article. Now I can say that my vlcd is backed by science.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Shannonfbc,

Are you still having symptoms ?

I have/deal with IBS-D. I tried all the probiotics, to no avail. Finally, I went on the Fodmap diet, which my Gastroenterologist recommended. (I already was on a restricted diet for another medical condition, so it was very hard to do).

The Fodmap diet worked for me. Sure, my diet is even more restricted, but it beats having a sore rectum, and the fatigue, etc.

Now, as long as I am really, really good at following the diet and completely avoiding the foods I shouldn't eat, my life is much, much better. It helps. Just Google the Fodmap diet, study the results, and make sure you follow info from good sites. This made my life better.

Now, if you're searching for a 'cure', instead of just treating symptoms, then start researching FMTs, or Fecal Micorbiota Transplants.

They have a roughly 90 % cure rate, which is pretty good. Sure, you have to get over the 'squemish' factor, but if you are sick enough, that usually isn't a problem. You can try to get on a clinical trial (if you have C Diff), or you can do it yourself, at home, with a tested donor. Ck out : Power of Poop. Open Biome. The Fecal Transplant Foundation.


----------



## AnitaG (Sep 8, 2014)

Bottom line is they dont know what causes it and they dont take it serious..they figure its us,stress, bad diet..whatever. Truth is you will do what the rest of us are doing,trying to manage our symptoms on our own. we do hours and hours of research, notes.. we buy things over the counter, we change our diet, we find things that work and things that dont.. its taken me three years and experiment EVERyday with things to eat and things not to eat and all the suppliments that hold it at bay such as immodium and calcium carbonate and Altoids peppermint and no fat, no dairy, no sugar, no gluten, small meals.. no coffee, tea..soda..junk food.. its hell.. but you will do what it takes to find what works, and its all up to you.. good luck..dont worry about the rants..thats why we are here..


----------



## worrybucket (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi

this is almost like reading my own life !

Ive been in A & E again today for four hours as i was up all night with constant diarreah and abdo pain.

I feel so weak its ridiculous.

I had a load of bloods done today , including amylase, LFT's and infection markers such as CRP's. All came back fine im like What the heck???

The consultant has sent off a stool sample I did today, im almost hoping and praying it comes back with an infection, as thats exactly how i feel, like i have an infection.

My gastro team wouldnt see me today although i purposely went to the same hospital in the hope they might wizz me through A & E to them, but nope they said they cant see me till my colonoscopy is done beginning of february. So i plough on, day to day drudge and see if I can make it until the appointment.

I just cannot see that it's IBS i didnt know IBS could be this violent and bad and make a person feel so wretched.

It's the cramps, and when the cramps come the sweats, i hate them, im so down its ridiculous, this could turn into depression if im not careful, but im not getting any better, each day is like a bad ground hog day, relentless, sorry to whinge but I feel wretched.


----------



## carolburns (Sep 27, 2012)

Try not to eat hardly anything for alittle......when I am at my worst .....I try to let my guts rest. I live on a few pretzels and alittle soda at those times....it seems to help


----------



## mavrules (Dec 17, 2014)

I too have felt like just giving up...im miserable. Im only recently told by doc he feels its IBS-D but im stilll waiting on ins to give authorization for the Gastro doc. I thought, eating very little, would make a diff, nope..in fact, a time or two that i have tried it, i felt worse. Go figure.

We all will get through this, its tough, be we can do it. Im jist glad to have a group like this, that understands.


----------

